# Kinda Dont Feel Sorry For This Guy



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a goofball, he had that coming to him at the very beginning. Idiot.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, some people have logic, and others are just plain stupid. :wink:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

hahaha that's great.. people are such idiots


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh jeeze.
Pretty horse though


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

yea pretty horse, if i were that horse i would have done the same thing haha


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

Same. Lets just be a bit smarter maybe. I mean think of it this way, what if someone came behind you and was trying to rush you and started pushing you by your butt. What would you do? (especially for all the ladies out there and those butt touching guys) Personally I would turn around and deck him one, lol. 

Dont blame the horse one bit!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

He left his hat... Hahaha.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

serves him right.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

hahaha thats what you get


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

That was awesome!! hahaha


----------



## appylover2408 (Mar 17, 2011)

i know i sound mean but i actually just spewed coffee from my noise it actually made me laugh im happy he got knocked in the face.:lol:


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Never gets old ! People's stupidity keeps me smiling :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

haha he was asking for it..


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I still think the same thing as when I first saw it. Some people just don't have brains. Though I like how he gets up like nothing happened and leaves his hat on the ground twit.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, not surprised at that out come.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

idiot! He had it coming


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I laughed so hard when I saw that. What an idiot


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

I laugh everytime I see this!!! I have another one I may try and post; wish me luck!!


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, here is a video of another IDIOT trying to brand a horse. Serves them right....Hope it plays!!



YouTube - Horse Kicks Man


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't help but wonder what he was expecting to happen...


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

jdw said:


> Okay, here is a video of another IDIOT trying to brand a horse. Serves them right....Hope it plays!!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Horse Kicks Man


I've seen that one too. I laugh every time I see these kinds of videos


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ugh, these videos mkake me so angry, especially because most of the time the horse is blamed and has to suffer the consequence.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

haha serve him right what a bone head


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Ugh, these videos mkake me so angry, especially because most of the time the horse is blamed and has to suffer the consequence.


I hate that too, I hate seeing animals kill people and having to be put down cause of man's ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, funny yet sad....

Does any one else see a running theme happening here? 
Notice that the "idiots" always seem to be Men? :wink: 
(Apologies to any of our Male forum members!)


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Yep, funny yet sad....
> 
> Does any one else see a running theme happening here?
> Notice that the "idiots" always seem to be Men? :wink:
> (Apologies to any of our Male forum members!)


(Hahahahaha!!!! :-o:-o:-o:-o Cooperspots, you AMUSE me!!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

jdw said:


> (Hahahahaha!!!! :-o:-o:-o:-o Cooperspots, you AMUSE me!!!!



:lol: Well thanks, I do try.... :lol:
(but it's true don't ya think?)


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

YouTube - HORSE KICKS MAN IN THE FACE OWNED!!

YouTube - Kanpur: horse goes on rampage, bites man to death

I'll translate^^^^ This man abused the horse. Horse turned around and start to abuse the person. LOL he deserves it.


----------



## keysgirl22 (Jan 27, 2011)

Haha that was great! What did he think would happen


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The first one the guy totally deserved it. What an idiot.




jdw said:


> Okay, here is a video of another IDIOT trying to brand a horse. Serves them right....Hope it plays!!
> YouTube - Horse Kicks Man


This one it was a fluke that the horse was able to kick out through the retaining stocks. The branding guy is really not doing anything wrong.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

and this is why you dont punch a horse, they'll bite your head off...quite literally lol 

YouTube - A horse throws a girl into the air after she harasses him


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

he deserved that. he shouldnt have been such an idiot 
goooooddd ponnayy!!!<3


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey Charlie! Youtube removed the video, what happened in it?


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

the one with the horse pulling the log makes me mad. i'm not saying the horse shouldn't be pulling the log, but you could tell he was struggling getting it going and the guy hits him. but in regards to the first one he totally deserves it! idiots make me laugh. like really what did expect to happen!!

But I agree, what happend in the last video? must have been pretty bad if youtube deleted it for shocking and disterbing content.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

It looks to me like he gets kicked in the shoulders...the face would have left more of a mark.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Two words... Bad Plan. haha


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Good horse. Ahh, some horses are just so great. LOL. Lucky guy, he didn't like get killed or anything dang!!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

MicKey73 said:


> Hey Charlie! Youtube removed the video, what happened in it?


girl kept punching a horse, so the horse got hold of her by her hair & pulled her lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG These are quite funny. The first dude totally had it coming.


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow, just...wow. I don't understand humanity sometimes.


----------

